# Houston - 20in Uberturbine wheels for sale



## Dlots22 (6 mo ago)

Hope you all are doing great on this fourth of July weekend! We finally wore out the original Pirellis on our 2021 Model 3 Performance and found that a set of 20in Michelins is drastically more expensive than 19s. Coupled with the propensity for potholes and rough roads around here, it made sense to purchase some lighter 19in wheels and tires as a long term investment (hope to be keeping this car indefinitely).

This means our original set of 4 20 inch wheels off the 2021 Tesla Model 3 performance are now for sale. Unfortunately there is some curb damage on 2 wheels, though they still drive smooth, and will be available for local pickup in Houston, TX. Asking $2k obo.

Best wishes to everyone here!


----------

